# What breed of horse is best for me?



## boykin2010 (Aug 1, 2011)

For those of you who are horse experts, I was wondering if you could tell me what breed of horse is best suited for me. I may be moving soon and I have been thinking about getting horses. 
Here are some qualities I am looking for.

1. Good temperments. I know this usually depends on how the horse was raised but as a general fact what breeds have the best temperments. I would like to have one that is really gentle and good with kids.

2. Easy keepers. 

3. I want a horse that are good just for riding down the dirt road and in the woods. Not looking for anything for speed, just for pleasure and joy riding haha.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> For those of you who are horse experts, I was wondering if you could tell me what breed of horse is best suited for me. I may be moving soon and I have been thinking about getting horses.
> Here are some qualities I am looking for.
> 
> 1. Good temperments. I know this usually depends on how the horse was raised but as a general fact what breeds have the best temperments. I would like to have one that is really gentle and good with kids.
> ...


Not a horse expert but someone who's wanted a horse since I was small.  Research just a little on the subject, and I would say the American Quarter Horse.   Arabians, which was my second choice, are more challenging and high spirited.  Beautiful animals but the type I, as a novice, will just watch, never ride.   Know my limitations.  

I agree 100% regarding temperment.  But all breeds have those that are a little high strung.  But I think looking at the Quarter Horse, you will find more laid back, pleasure horses.  

And as I have read many threads in the horse section, the resounding advise from horse experts is, never buy without watching the owner ride, never buy until you ride, and take someone who has horse knowledge with you.  

Hope this helps.  Good Luck on finding your pleasure horse.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 1, 2011)

I second the Quarter Horse...Avoid the Arab, unless you want to deal with something more high strung. (note: not saying all Arabs are, just going from my experience.)


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 1, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> I second the Quarter Horse...Avoid the Arab, unless you want to deal with something more high strung. (note: not saying all Arabs are, just going from my experience.)


There ARE some very nice Arabs out there and half-Arabs tend to be mellower than purebreds. As an Arabian person, I would like to point out that they are not necessarily high strung, just more sensitive and "reactive" than your stock breeds.

Quarter horses, Paints and crosses based on those two generally make good trail/pleasure mounts. Most Tennessee Walkers are also good, quiet trail horses. For obvious reasons, avoid specialized "big lick" horses. I ride a TWH barn and they pride themselves on training and breeding horses that can show one weekend and go camping the next.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 2, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> chubbydog811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, was tired when I wrote that - I do agree, high strung was a bad way to put it...Half blood arabs are actually great. I had an Arab/QH that was an AWESOME boy! Didn't have the random spook attitude like my full blood arabs had.   
Love the TWH's too.


----------



## vkalvacev (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with most of the above, paints and quarter horses are the best way to go or some variation of them (appendix might be good, but may be high strung). Also, DRAFTS! Drafts are the best, especially the older ones at auction. Drafts are known as the "gentle giants" and I wholeheartedly agree.. I really haven't seen a draft in person yet that REALLY wanted to work too hard and go over the top!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> I agree with most of the above, paints and quarter horses are the best way to go or some variation of them (appendix might be good, but may be high strung). Also, DRAFTS! Drafts are the best, especially the older ones at auction. Drafts are known as the "gentle giants" and I wholeheartedly agree.. I really haven't seen a draft in person yet that REALLY wanted to work too hard and go over the top!


My Son fell in LOVE with a Draft.  As a homeschooler, he was able to get a chance to have the experience of a "Week on the Farm".  Very nice person who raised and showed horses (gymnastics on horseback) had a gathering for a week of children who wanted to learn about their form of show, plus meet other animals.  Their Draft horse was so sweet, and my Son loved to see him every time he went there.   Wasn't afraid of how big he was because of the gentle nature.  

But also, a novice, who has NOT been around horses should consider the size when looking for a horse.  Big and gentle can still hurt unintentionally.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 2, 2011)

As an Arab lover, and a person who has owned and ridden them for almost 40 years, I would hold that they are NOT more "high strung".  What they ARE, is more intelligent and more sensitive.  What would be a normal "speaking voice" for most horses is a "shout" for an Arab.  They learn faster (on average) and try harder (on average) than any other breed I have worked with.  You need quiet hands, a quiet seat, quiet legs, and a quiet demeanor to be successful with them on a regular basis.  If your horsemanship skills aren't up to them, you probably won't like them.  If they are?  You will like them just fine. An Arab is almost never a "balker" or a "sulker".  You can almost always get forward impulsion out of an Arab.  On any horse, if you can get the feet to move? Sooner or later, if you are skilled, you will get them to move "your" way.  If they sulk up?  You are often dead in the water.  All that energy and forward impulsion can get out of hand if the horsemanship skills aren't up to it. It can be scary to someone who doesn't know how to handle it.  They are not for everyone.  But they are not "crazy" or "high strung".  Also, as with ANY breed, individuals vary a great deal.  I have seen Arabs who were dead-quiet and Quarter Horses and Paints who were hot as a pistol. Also, bloodlines within breeds vary a great deal.  I would take a hot Arab over a Hancock bred QH any day.  And yet I have a friend who rides a Hancock who absolutely loves him. Don't worry too much about finding a breed that is right for  you.  Find a HORSE that is right for you. 

I used to show Arabs on the class A circuit.  Now I camp and trail ride with mine.  They are entirely suitable mounts for it and I enjoy them a great deal.  On saddle club events, who gets elected to ride with any rider having a horse with behavioral issues?  My mare and me.  My purebred Arabian mare. She is that dependably quiet. We have safely brought in more than one rider (most of them on QH's by the way) who was WAY overmounted and having trouble.

This is my mare on a trailride out of the Skull Hollow trailhead last year.  





This was years ago.  My 4 year old purebred gelding as a leadline horse.




My mare giving my 14 month old nephew a ride.  




Doesn't he look scared?




My half Arab gelding and I riding out of the Skull Hollow trailhead.  Had a GREAT ride.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

40 years of experience, I guess you would have made that Purebred Arabian Mare do whatever you wanted.  Arabians are beautiful, and as you can say, "sensitive" because, to be honest, they were bred that way and need experienced handlers.  Quarter Horses do too, so I don't blame the behavioral problems on the horse.  IMHO, its the People the majority of the time.   I think that of every animal, we humans, call pet, livestock, whatever.   They rush in to satisfy instant gratification, and realize when the REAL time hits, they had no idea.   What a nice thing you do helping out someone get to know their horse.  

Right now, I'm 

Your horses are BEAUTIFUL.  You have a life I have DREAMED for years.   But I live in the REAL world and know what I can and can not do.  If I ever have the priviledge of owning ANY type of horse, I will make sure I know what I'm doing in the saddle, and definitely on the ground caring (which is the MOST important part of owning) before I take a trail ride.   I won't be that One rider.  

I'm glad to see you are showing your love of the Arabian to the future generation.  He looks like his having a BALL!


----------



## mydakota (Aug 3, 2011)

ALL horses benefit from experienced handlers.  I certainly won't argue that. But we all have to start somewhere.  Nobody is born an experienced rider. I got my first Arab when I was 7.  I owned him 23 years, until he died quite literally with his head in my lap. This is him.  Kelso.  My first Arabian horse.  The pic is when he was 11 and I was 7.  It is in the PeEll Homecoming Day Parade in 1972.  A 7 year old child, riding an Arabian horse, in a parade. With bands, and loud engines, and a 21 gun salute. Definitely not high strung and definitely not crazy. 





I will say that I did have the advantage of having been born into a family with a grandfather who was a Horseman.  We were the only two horse lovers in the family. He recognized it in me at a young age, and nurtured it and shaped it. He taught me. I was lucky.  He grew up working cattle on ranches, and later ran a pack string on Mt. Rainier with the CCC, bringing in supplies for the work they were doing there.  He was a small man--5 foot 3 and 135 lbs and he ran a packstring of 17 heavily laden horses single handedly on the rough terrain of the mountain.  As I said, he was a Horseman.  But even he started somewhere.  He was who bought me that little Arabian horse.  You are wise to know that you have to educate yourself before you take on the responsibility of a horse.  You can't expect to always take from the horse, giving little beside food in return. You must learn to ride an Arabian authoritatively, and respectfully at the same time. But shouldn't you do that with any horse? Wouldn't any horse be a better horse if you did?  Not every Arabian is suitable as a "first horse".  But neither is every QH, or every Paint, or every Draft.  And some Arabians are the companions of a lifetime.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 3, 2011)

*. But shouldn't you do that with any horse? Wouldn't any horse be a better horse if you did?  Not every Arabian is suitable as a "first horse".  But neither is every QH, or every Paint, or every Draft*. 

Totally agree!  That's why I'm of the adage, watch the owner ride the horse, ride the horse yourself, work with the horse if you can before purchase, and definitely bring someone like yourself to choice a GREAT horse.  

I believe ANY horse will be a Companion for life if You are a Companion for life to them.   Work together and ANY relationship with ANY animal can be a joy!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I do really like the arabians. I have been stalking craigslist for arabians the last couple of days and there is only one in my area for sale right now. I also think it was a stallion. Definately dont want that. That brings me to another question! Which one do yall think is best suited for me? A gelding or a mare? I have heard good things about both and everyone i know who has horses has differed opinions. I know I dont want a stallion because i have heard they are * usually * aggresive kind of like a male donkey. 
Since i dont know much about horses, I have got to ask some stupid questions. While i have been searching for horses the owners tell me the horse stands for farrier. What does this mean? 
Also one paint mare i was looking at it said she is ridden in a hackamore. What does this mean?


----------



## vkalvacev (Aug 3, 2011)

Best bet is a gelding, but you can never tell who matches you and is right for you as a person without spending time with the horse! Some mares can be sweet - but mares will be mares just as boys will be boys! Geldings in my opinion are the best bet for a beginner, but I wouldn't ultimately say no to a mare if she was right.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 3, 2011)

Horses need to have their hooves trimmed every 6-12 weeks (although I'm sure someone will post after me saying 6-8 weeks, I have known horses--very few--that can go 12 weeks between trims. They are also horses with unusually tough feet and in regular work). A farrier--from the Latin "ferrus" meaning "iron"--is someone who trims feet and makes shoes for horses. It makes the job A LOT easier for the farrier if a horse will stand quietly.

I personally like mares, but I actually LIKE dealing with moodiness and sensitivity. Mares TEND to be more sensitive and moody but I have known some very nice mares. Some mares get a little ornery and on edge during their heat cycles, but again, not all do. My Arab/Saddlebred gets aroused by putting a hand on her shoulder. I had a purebred Arab who was the same in heat or not in heat. Geldings tend to be more consistent as far as mood goes although some do retain stallion-like behavior inspite of the, er, surgery.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 4, 2011)

If you are new to horses, you definitely do not want a stallion. My personal preference is for geldings, but it isn't because a good mare is somehow not totally suitable.  I have had several wonderful mares.  My geldings have just seemed to have a little bit "goofier" side to them that I find endearing.  A properly handled stallion absolutely CAN be well behaved and mannerly, but it takes someone with the horsemanship skills for it and I have never met a newbie that qualified. Actually I know a lot of NON-newbies who don't qualify. Best to avoid them for now. 

A horse that "stands for a farrier" is just a horse with proper ground manners.  He will stand quietly and allow his feet to be trimmed/shod without fussing over it or fighting it.  Any horse SHOULD do this, but many sadly don't.  Same with standing for a vet. 

A 'hackamore" is a piece of headgear, similar to a bridle, that doesn't use a bit.  They can use direct pressure (bosal) or they can use leverage (mechanical hackamore).  The equipment you see used on various horses will vary a great deal.  Most are okay if used in the proper context, on the proper horses, by people who know how to use them. As for me personally, I would use a bosal without hesitation on a horse trained to go in one.  I don't favor the mechanical hackamores, although I do think they can be used properly and humanely by someone who understands how they work. The problem with them is that people tend to think that because there is no bit, they are automatically softer on the horse. This is not true.  Myself, I prefer a good old fashioned bitted bridle. 

Some of  your questions are very basic.  That is entirely okay--we all start somewhere.  I just think it might benefit you to find a way to get exposure to and training in the handling of horses before you actually set out to buy one.  You need some context for the answers you are getting and the only way to get that is with exposure to horses IRL.  Maybe take some lessons? Or volunteer at a rescue?  Horsemanship is complex.  It is both art and science.  It is a lifelong journey, and you never stop learning.  And it can be dangerous--both for you and the horse.  And for every one of the "glamour" hours you spend in the saddle, there are many multiple hours spent cleaning and mucking and hosing and oiling and wrapping and training and sweating.  Best to have some exposure to that before you jump in with both feet. 

On another forum I frequent we were discussing the different types of people who have horses.  Someone said something to the effect that "Either you are a Horseman, or you're just another rider".   HUGE difference.  I really liked how she put that.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 4, 2011)

Another point that bears making on this whole "sensitivity" thing.   "Sensitive" does NOT equal spooky, or moody, or difficult.  Sensitive is a double edged sword.  The sensitive horse often does NOT make a good beginners horse--not because there is anything wrong with the horse, but because such a horse finds it difficult to tune anything out.  They don't really filter out what is "signal", and what is "white noise".  They try to listen to and react to EVERYTHING. Experienced riders LOVE sensitive horses, because it takes so little pressure to elicit a response, and because they are totally in the moment and fully focused.   A sensitive horse misses nothing.  A sensitive horse will pickup on subtle cues that a duller horse will filter out.  A sensitive horse is always listening, and hangs on every word.  A good rider doesn't come with a lot of movement that doesn't mean something.  There is not a lot of gibberish to filter.  Almost all of your high level competition horses are fairly sensitive. They are easier to train for someone with skill, because their mind is so actively working on what is in front of them. The necessary pressure is light and the "aha" moments come quick. 

The other side of that sword though, is that with a newer rider, there is a lot of movement that doesn't mean anything. A lot of "white noise" for a horse to filter in order to decipher what is 
"cue" and what is just an inexperienced rider up there flopping around.  This will make a sensitive horse go a little bonkers.  ("what are you SAYING to me!! Why are you SHOUTING?!)  For this person (and we all were that person to begin with)  a horse with less sensitivity and more "filter" is better.  A horse that is more laid back.  A horse that is less reactive.  It is not a matter of which horse is better.  Each is better in different situations, and with different riders. 

Your trick is to find the horse that is better for YOU.  Might not be the horse that is better for ME.  Or for your neighbor/trainer/friend. It takes a little time and a little context.


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Aug 12, 2011)

if i might make a sugestion, get a donkey. now dont laugh!!! donkeys are very non spooky, and they can go for miles!!! i wouldnt trade my jimmy for anything. look them up


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

the funny farm6615 said:
			
		

> if i might make a sugestion, get a donkey. now dont laugh!!! donkeys are very non spooky, and they can go for miles!!! i wouldnt trade my jimmy for anything. look them up


Have to agree with your suggestion.  Not a bad one at all.  Those who laugh don't know.  Shame.    Another animal looked down that is a lot smarter than they think.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 13, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> the funny farm6615 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but they are CUTE!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a donkey but she isnt tame enough to ride :/
She is a little over a year so maybe with some work I could ride her


----------



## mydakota (Aug 13, 2011)

At a little over a year, she is still too young.  Let her grow up.  Donkeys are adorable.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I say a good Quarter Horse. I reccommend these guys to anybody. Get an older,experienced, well broke one. Most have good temperments and are calm, look for one with  more "Foundation breeding".  These are usually the ones that have the good heads on their shoulders. Stay away from Appendix quarter horses, because with being half Thouroughbred they tend to be more spirited than the average Quarter. Arabs aren't for first time horse owners, because some tend to be more spirited and intelligent & may requre someone experienced to handle properly. Gaited horses like Tennessee Walkers also don't make good begginner horses because they have more "get up & go" and are more alert & flighty. They are also known to be hard keepers so sometimes they need more than just some grain & hay. I have a TW gelding and hes a good trail mount, but we dont put begginers on him and this also goes for the other Walkers in our barn.


----------



## Natisha (Aug 25, 2011)

I just want to say that I love the friendly attitude of the people on this forum.  Most forums that discuss Arabians turn pretty mean.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 25, 2011)

Natisha said:
			
		

> I just want to say that I love the friendly attitude of the people on this forum.  Most forums that discuss Arabians turn pretty mean.


I'm not a big fan of arabs to tell you the truth. I have my own opinions about them but I won't discuss that on here because people can get defensive, but I would be too if they were talking about quarter horses. Its the truth they need more of an experienced handler because there not like other breeds, thats for sure.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 25, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Horses need to have their hooves trimmed every 6-12 weeks (although I'm sure someone will post after me saying 6-8 weeks, I have known horses--very few--that can go 12 weeks between trims. They are also horses with unusually tough feet and in regular work). A farrier--from the Latin "ferrus" meaning "iron"--is someone who trims feet and makes shoes for horses. It makes the job A LOT easier for the farrier if a horse will stand quietly.
> 
> I personally like mares, but I actually LIKE dealing with moodiness and sensitivity. Mares TEND to be more sensitive and moody but I have known some very nice mares. Some mares get a little ornery and on edge during their heat cycles, but again, not all do. My Arab/Saddlebred gets aroused by putting a hand on her shoulder. I had a purebred Arab who was the same in heat or not in heat. Geldings tend to be more consistent as far as mood goes although some do retain stallion-like behavior inspite of the, er, surgery.


I'm with you! I like mares too. If I had to choose between a mare and gelding, I would pick the mare any day. To me it seems like you have more of a bond with them. Like a girl to girl kind of thing. My Quarter Horse mare isn't really that moody. When shes in heat, she tends to be more stubborn & sensitive but thats about it.  So alot of times I don't even know when shes in heat. Alot of people hate mares saying that there too moody and all, & its more of a stereotype thing. Not all are horrible and mean when there in heat. My mare is just as good, maybe even better, than most of the geldings in our barn!  The only thing bad about her is that she hates geldings and loves to kick them if they get too close to her butt on the trails.


----------



## Natisha (Aug 25, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> Natisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is why it's a good thing there are so many breeds to choose from, so everyone can find something they like.


----------



## ridinglizzard (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my quarter horses best!!!  I have a mare and a gelding and they are both so chilled out in temperament, easy keepers, and just generally nice to have around.  Our standardbreds are like puppy dogs, but seem more flaky and are definitely not as easy keepers, but they are super curious and personable.  The welsh is adorable and probably the smartest of our bunch.  The mixed breed mare that we have looks like she has a bit of every breed in her, she is by far the hardiest and the easiest keeper, although also the most dominant of the bunch and the hardest to ride... but that is probably just her personality.


----------

